# Iomega External Harddrive USB device not recognized



## MandaCramer (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there! I am trying to transfer some files from my external drive to my new computer (windows 7) but when I plug it in, it is saying USB device not recognized. however, I have tried plugging it into 4 other computers (windows 7, vista, and xp) and they all work. It is showing up in the device manager as "unknown device" and the device status says "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)". I have also tried plugging it into all the other usb ports on the computer, still no luck  Iomega says its not a proplem with the device because it works on all the other computers. Please help!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the drive USB powered, or does it have external AC power? Do other USB devices work on the problem PC?


----------



## MandaCramer (Feb 7, 2011)

It is usb powered. I have tried plugging in the double usb in for extra power. no luck. Also, I had purchased a total of 2 computers at the same time (running on windows 7 64bit) the external drive does not work on either one. other devices work just fine on the problem pc's and the device I am having problems with works on all other operating systems except the windows 7 64bit. why would that be??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

USB powered drives sometimes have difficulty getting sufficient power on some PC's. The only way to rule out a USB power issue is to try using a self powered (ie: has it's own AC power cord) USB hub. If the drive works with the hub, then you know the PC isn't suppling enough power over USB.

Aside from that, I've seen some drives have issues under Win7. But they are typically data access issues. In your case, the drive doesn't appear as if it's being recognized properly.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I would check the bios where this is a new pc and make sure the usb ports are all turned on. Also check to see if any bios updates for usb issues and/or patches or updates at pc maker site for usb issues.


----------



## mourajohn (May 27, 2011)

I just bought a Toshiba laptop with 64-bit Windows 7 and it won't recognize my Iomega USB drive either. Have you found a soulution
to this problem?


----------



## mdelaney911 (Oct 7, 2009)

I also have an Iomega external HDD and it has done this on multiple occasions. I dont know if you are still having issues but for anyone who has an issue with this, My problem happened when I plugged the HDD in and accidentally lost power to it (i moved and unplugged the power) causing the drivers that were loading to corrupt. The drive worked in every other computer in the house but mine. So I reinstalled windows thus replacing the corrupted drivers which windows could not do on its own nor could getting the motherboard usb drivers, the drive started working again and showing up.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Be sure to use the *double* USB connector to get the most power to the drive. Be sure you are plugging the USB cables into the_ Back_ USB port of the computer and not the front or through a hub as these ports are weaker. If you see an *Unknown Device* or a device with a yellow mark in Device Manager, Right click it and *Uninstall *it. Unplug the USB cables from the _computer end _and restart the computer. When the computer loads up plug in the USB connectors. If this still fails, you may need to get the optional power adapter.


----------



## Maximo1561 (Nov 26, 2011)

*SOLUTION - USB External Drive Not Recognized*

I have experienced a USB external hard drive that is not recognized in "Computer" and is therefore not accessible. The drive does appear normally in Device Manager. Sometimes an external drive which has been in normal use shifts into this situation. In my case the drive appeared to have lost its "designation".

Other brands of USB external hard drive plugged into the computer are also not recognized, but flash drives are recognized.

The external hard drive appears normally and works when plugged into other computers. 

To recapture the drive designation on the computer experiencing the problem -
Go to Contol Panel - Administrative Tools - Computer Management - Storage - Disk Management. In my case the drive appeared, but has no designation letter. I right clicked on the "blank" drive and then
selected "Make Drive Active" and "Change Drive Letter and Paths". That seems to resolve the problem.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Good point *Maximo *_if _the drive had installed correctly. _However_ the OP's problem is a *Code 43 *problem in the Device Manager. Which designates a lack of power to the drive.


----------

